# Am I the only one here that finds James Franco hot asf?



## theropeking (Feb 17, 2019)

He has NCT and bad pfl yet he is so fucking handsome. "Discovered" him at 127 hours. Hes so fuckkkking hot lmao


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 17, 2019)

He looked best in Spiderman. Yes, he's handsome despite his NCT.


----------



## Vanillestorms (Feb 17, 2019)

Probably lots of other girls too


----------



## UltraExtremeIntense (Feb 17, 2019)

Nigga you gay


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Feb 17, 2019)

What about his brother


----------



## PuaHater (Feb 17, 2019)

Good skin, hair and symmetry + harmony


----------



## theropeking (Feb 17, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> He looked best in Spiderman. Yes, he's handsome despite his NCT.



Agree but I still find him extremely hot despite being 40+ yo. Such a cutie nohomo


Felix97 said:


> What about his brother



I don't find him as gl as his brother. Dave is too generic looking imho


----------



## Hunter (Feb 17, 2019)

why dpnt yu go fUCK him?


----------



## HorseFace (Feb 17, 2019)

Hunter said:


> why dpnt yu go fUCK him?



Nigga thats some gay shit


----------



## Hunter (Feb 17, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> Nigga thats some gay shit





HorseFace said:


> Nigga thats some gay shit





HorseFace said:


> Nigga thats some gay shit





HorseFace said:


> Nigga thats some gay shit





HorseFace said:


> Nigga thats some gay shit





HorseFace said:


> Nigga thats some gay shit





HorseFace said:


> Nigga thats some gay shit





HorseFace said:


> Nigga thats some gay shit





HorseFace said:


> Nigga thats some gay shit





HorseFace said:


> Nigga thats some gay shit





HorseFace said:


> Nigga thats some gay shit





HorseFace said:


> Nigga thats some gay shit





HorseFace said:


> Nigga thats some gay shit





HorseFace said:


> Nigga thats some gay shit





HorseFace said:


> Nigga thats some gay shit





HorseFace said:


> Nigga thats some gay shit





HorseFace said:


> Nigga thats some gay shit


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Feb 17, 2019)

UltraExtremeIntense said:


> Nigga you gay





UltraExtremeIntense said:


> Nigga you gay


----------



## HorseFace (Feb 17, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


> gay


----------



## Coping (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## SHARK (Feb 17, 2019)

Bro when I saw him in spiderman I was like fuckkk this dude would slay SO fucking hard


----------



## Autist (Feb 17, 2019)

Psl 6


----------



## Madness (Feb 17, 2019)

We are getting wooshed lowkey


----------

